# Collar obsessed?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

What... who's collar obsessed? Certainly not me!! :tongue: In the near future she will be getting a few more as well, LOL.

IMG_6500 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

And her bandanas! Which I love very much, but just don't have very many of.

IMG_6510 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Actually, I think I'm quite modest to what some have. LOL. At least thats what I tell myself anyways :wink:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice collection! Quinn is getting there. He has 5 martingales and 2 nice leather collars.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I've just ordered 2 from collar mania, which I think will begin my obsession... hopefully it doesn't get out of hand haha. Currently Duke only has his one ugly collar that is getting too small for him anyway... I've also ordered two fetching tags which Abi is going to post to me :biggrin: can't wait for all of it to arrive! He's gonna look so handsome

There is someone on the collar mania facebook page (I can't remember who, but if you're on there you probably know who I mean) who has like 20 or 30 collars! I can't imagine having that many haha


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Nahh. No such thing. 









and since I'm so short on collars, this little gem is on the way









We actually donated about 6 of them not that long ago that we didn't use. I almost regret it because our collection is so small now! We have all martingale collars, except for two regular ones for puppies, and one "junk" nylon one for camping and stuff.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

yes i am crazy obsessed. i can't help it!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

At least you have a few dogs to distribute them around to, Linsey. LOL. Do they all have around the same neck sizes? I can't imagine how many I'd have if I had more than one dog to buy collars for 

She'll be getting another one from collar mania soon (though I can't decide what fabric I want!), as well as a 2-3 from OK Collars. I think my next collar is going to be a deluxe martingale from collar mania, just because she hasn't gotten one in a while and I need a new one!

Phoebe is getting a collar from Ella's Lead so she'll finally have a new one! I can't wait to finally order it and get it :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> At least you have a few dogs to distribute them around to, Linsey. LOL. Do they all have around the same neck sizes? I can't imagine how many I'd have if I had more than one dog to buy collars for


No, not really. Annie gets 1.5" because 2" drowns her. The puppies use her hand-me-downs once they outgrow puppy collars, and before they grow into the 2" ones. 
Mousse and Zailey take a special size that I have to order, and I'm pretty sure the rest of them will when they mature as well, but they're not there yet. 

I used to buy 4 or 5 a month for a while, so I never hung onto old ones but gave them away instead, and now I regret that because my collection would be more like 40ish by now, instead of like 14, and I can't afford to spend $100/month on collars!

I just haven't jumped on the Collar Mania bandwagon. I look at their site frequently, but to me they look like the same stuff I can get off the shelf at PetCo. 
I think SOME Ella's ones are awesome, but I don't like most of them. 

So, that helps keep it under control. But then again, isn't that black with the gems a Ella's collar... because THAT kind, I love. I think I need 4, one for each lady in the pack. LOL


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> But then again, isn't that black with the gems a Stella's collar... because THAT kind, I love. I think I need 4, one for each lady in the pack. LOL


I think that might be from Ella's lead. i love it too. I have a really nice leather one from ella's lead (blue one in avatar) and a few of her leashes. our current collarmania collar has been through the wash one too many times, but a new one is on the way. Honestly Paco Collars is my new obbsesion, I love the leather leash i got from Ana at Paco, unfortunately Luigi liked it so much that he ate it. I went online just to replace the leash, and ended up adding a new collar, oh well... I am just about sitting outside waiting for packages at this point.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't afford to buy Bonnie a bazillion collars............. but I think about it. lol


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Er.. yeah, I have a bit of a collar problem.. and I don't have a picture of all of them together, but I have pictures of dogs wearing them!























































I don't have a good one of him wearing this..










Phew, okay, those are Wilson's LOL.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Piper's..























































Sako's..

Him in the same one Piper was wearing, they share.


----------

